# dx code - burns on the perinum



## alices (Dec 12, 2011)

Good morning everyone I need help!
how would you code burns on the perinum the cause is from urine? thanks alice


----------



## TonyaMichelle (Dec 12, 2011)

Is it a burning sensation of an irritated skin when the urine comes in contact with the skin?  If so, depending if it's a male or female:

607.89 (Other specified disorder of penis)

OR

623.9 (Unspecified non-inflammatory disorder of vagina)


----------



## alices (Dec 13, 2011)

*re-dx*

No, per the Hpi the Dr states pt has burn to thigh which occurred 3 days ago, pt is elderly and smells of urine, the urine burn in his perineal area is far worse than the burn on his leg.. thanks alice


----------



## TonyaMichelle (Dec 13, 2011)

Usually when someone is incontinent of urine, and the urine is constantly coming in contact with the skin without proper hygiene being performed regularly, the skin will begin to become irritated and breakdown. If this is not what is going on with the patient, I would suggest that you query your physician further as to what constitutes a "urine burn" because the way you are describing what the doctor said is that the urine was boiling hot and burned his perineum area.


----------



## alices (Dec 13, 2011)

*re dx*

thank you I will ask him.. thanks again for all your help..alice


----------

